# Fluval Edge 23l Light Upgrade



## Bopowarls (11 Feb 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I've got a new 23l Fluval edge with the standard led lighting.

I'm looking at upgrading the lighting to get better coverage. Has anyone got any recommendations as what to use with this type of tank?


----------



## Simon Cole (12 Feb 2019)

Could this help: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fluval-edge-led-light-bar.21735/


----------



## Bopowarls (14 Feb 2019)

Thanks for the info Simon. Im looking to see if I could get some sort of stretch LED to fit over the front.


----------



## Hyoscine (24 Feb 2019)

I saw someone on Reddit recently who had added a couple of USB lamps to theirs; it actually looks kinda neat. I think they're using this particular lamp, which is all over Amazon, sold under a few different names. Seems to be working pretty well for them.


----------

